# Stuffed Grape Leaves



## Essie (May 6, 2004)

:roll: 
I would like some tested (by cooks like you) stuffed grape leaves. I would like recipes using meat and also just rice. 
Thanks ahead of time/
Essie  
  :P  :P  :P


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 15, 2004)

I like your idea, Essie. I had that at a Greek restaurant in St. Augustine many moons ago and was surprised by how good it tasted. Unfortunately, I live out in the boonies and as you can imagine, country folk don't use grape leaves very much! I may have to make a trip to the Big City and hit up the local Greek restaurants and try to barter!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 15, 2004)

Well, I have drank fermented grapes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   and ate meat and rice at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does that count?


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 22, 2004)

I make stuffed grape leaves alot. My wife is Lebonese. I never measure but I may be able to help you. The tricky part is finding good grape leaves to use. Never use Krinos. They suck. Get one of thos really big 1 pound jars. I use Ziyads California Style Grape Leaves. 

2 pounds ground lamb
2 pounds ground chuck
11/2 cups raw long grain rice 
3 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons pepper
6 lemons(slice two thinly)
1 small can chicken broth
four pork steaks(to line bottom of pan)

Mix the meat,rice,salt,and pepper very well.
Rinse your grape leaves and place in a colander( I then place this over a dinner plate to catch the water.
Take one leaf and plce it flat on a dish..you may cut the stem off if you like. I don't bother.
place about a tablespoon or more(depending on leaf size) and place near bottom of leaf.....fold sides of leaf over towars center and then roll from bottom of leaf. Just like rolling a burrito. I have had some rolls approach burrito size if the leaf is big enough others will be much smaller. Stack leaves on top of the pork steaks in a 4 -5 quart pan. A dutch oven would work great. Place a few lemon slices between layers of rolls. and some slices on the top. Now pour chicken broth over the leaves and add about 3 cups water. Cover the leaves with an inverted dinner dish...cover the pot and cook on medium high till the pan top is very hot..then turn down to medium low and cook for 30 minutes....then turn heat to low and cook 30 minutes more. Serve with crusty bread and butter. Squeeze lemon juice over grape leaves at table(optional). The pork at the bottom is great too. Their are endless variations to this dish and I experiment alot. I added onions,garlic,chooped tomatoes and even cooked the leaves in a tomato sauce a few times. We always have these on birthdays and holidays.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

We made them a really long time ago, and I think we used our own grape leaves. Grapes are great in places with hot summers, ours shaded the north windows. 

Now in Australia you can get the stuffed vine leaves in little tins, even two flavours! I love them.


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 4, 2005)

*My husband makes the best dolmathes I have ever eaten.  Many times when we attend parties the invitation includes invited only if Steve makes his Dolmathes!*
** 
*Dolmathes (Dolmas; Stuffed Grape Leaves)*
*Steve Durkee*
 

1/4 cup Olive Oil

1 medium Onion, finely chopped

1/2   cup Rice

1 lb. ground Lamb, room temperature

1/4 cup fresh Dillweed, chopped (or 1 Tbs. Dill Juice)

1/2  cup Pine Nuts, coarsely chopped

1 qt. jar canned Grape Leaves (available at most Middle Eastern markets)

1/4 cup Golden Raisins

1 1/2 tsp. ground Nutmeg

1 1/2 tsp. ground Cinnamon

3 Tbs. dried Mint Leaves

2 large Lisbon or Eureka Lemons

fresh ground sea salt, to taste

fresh ground white pepper, to taste

 

Heat olive oil in skillet.  Add onion and sauté until translucent.  Cool slightly and transfer to a large mixing bowl.  Add all other ingredients (except grape leaves) and mix thoroughly with fork (or hands).

 

Stuff grape leaves with this mixture in the following manner:

Spread out grape leaves, one at a time, with the bottom (dull) side facing up.  Place a small spoonful of the lamb and rice mixture at the base of the leaf, near where the leaf stem is located (trim off any remaining excess stem with kitchen shears before stuffing).  Fold the left and right sides of the leaf toward the center, and then roll snugly from the stem up to the tip, encasing the filling.

 

Line a large Dutch Oven with un-stuffed grape leaves.  Place the Dolmathes in the Dutch Oven, forming layers, until all Dolmathes have been made.  Cover with a layer of un-stuffed grape leaves.  Slice one lemon very thinly and cover the top layer of grape leaves with the lemon slices.  Juice the remaining lemon and pour over the grape leaves.

 

Pour in enough water to barely cover the grape leaves.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 1 hour.  Remove and arrange on a serving tray covered with a layer of un-stuffed grape leaves.  Serve warm with Egg/Lemon sauce (may also be refrigerated and served cold).




*Egg/Lemon Sauce*

 

2 Tbs. Butter

2 Tbs. All-Purpose Flour (or Wondra)

2 Eggs

1 Cup hot Chicken Stock

4 Tbs. Lemon Juice (Eureka or Lisbon Lemon)

2 Tbs. cold Water

 

Melt the butter in a medium saucepan and add the flour gradually, whisking constantly to form a roux.  Pour in the chicken stock, continuing to whisk, until all stock has been incorporated.  While continuing to whisk, bring mixture to a gentle boil.  As soon as the sauce has thickened, remove from heat.

 

Put the eggs and lemon juice in a food processor (or blender), and mix briefly.  With the food processor (blender) running, add the hot stock mixture in a slow, steady stream.  When the entire mixture has been added, slowly pour in water.

 

Serve in a sauce boat with Dolmathes.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 5, 2005)

Essie said:
			
		

> :roll:
> I would like some tested (by cooks like you) stuffed grape leaves. I would like recipes using meat and also just rice.
> Thanks ahead of time/
> Essie
> :P  :P  :P



stuffed grape leaves are one of my FAVORITE foods ever! my mom grew up in the middle east and has a great recipe for them. every time i come home to visit she makes them for me (even on thanksgiving and christmas). she's visiting over there now, but ill get the recipe when she gets back and post it if you are still interested.  she makes them both with meat (for my dad) and vegitarian for me.  oh man now im craving them!


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 6, 2005)

*dolmathes/dolmades*



			
				bluespanishsky said:
			
		

> stuffed grape leaves are one of my FAVORITE foods ever! my mom grew up in the middle east and has a great recipe for them. every time i come home to visit she makes them for me (even on thanksgiving and christmas). she's visiting over there now, but ill get the recipe when she gets back and post it if you are still interested. she makes them both with meat (for my dad) and vegitarian for me. oh man now im craving them!


 
I would love to have your recipes.  It is wonderful to try various versions of Dolmathes and other mezze.  Which country/culture is your mother's recipe of?


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 7, 2005)

shantihhh said:
			
		

> I would love to have your recipes.  It is wonderful to try various versions of Dolmathes and other mezze.  Which country/culture is your mother's recipe of?



Hi Shantihhh-  my mom will be out of the country until october, but when she gets back I'll post her recipe.  my mom is from jordan (thats where she is right now actually).  she's been emaling me telling me about all the great food shes been eating, and im so jealous! so many great fruits and food in general.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 7, 2005)

bluespanishsky said:
			
		

> stuffed grape leaves are one of my FAVORITE foods ever! my mom grew up in the middle east and has a great recipe for them. every time i come home to visit she makes them for me (even on thanksgiving and christmas). she's visiting over there now, but ill get the recipe when she gets back and post it if you are still interested. she makes them both with meat (for my dad) and vegitarian for me. oh man now im craving them!



oooh share your meatless version too, please!


Z


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2005)

We had some wonderful  Greek neighbors when my kids were little and she made stuffed grape leaves and many other wonderful dishes. I was only in my 20's and working and she was always trying to help me with my cooking or caring for the kids. My kids called them nana and papou. She came over sometimes and made them lemon toast and they both still love it. If we were having company, her dh would tell me to only cook the veggies and sides and he would cook the meat or chicken, etc. for me. He made the most wonderful Greek lemon chicken. I should have paid more attention to recipes then. She could get my son to sleep in a jiffy - said my shoulders were too skinny for a baby to rest on. She was very ample. Boy, she wouldn't think they were so skinny now.


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 8, 2005)

*Jordanian Cuisine*



			
				bluespanishsky said:
			
		

> Hi Shantihhh- my mom will be out of the country until october, but when she gets back I'll post her recipe. my mom is from jordan (thats where she is right now actually). she's been emaling me telling me about all the great food shes been eating, and im so jealous! so many great fruits and food in general.


 
There are some recipes I'd love to have from Jordan!  There is a restaurant in Sunnyvale, CA named Dish Dash and I'd love to learn to make some of the things they serve, as they are too far to pop in for lunch!

Maybe when your mom has returned we can start a new thread on Jordanian cuiisne?!?

Thanks!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 8, 2005)

shantihhh said:
			
		

> There are some recipes I'd love to have from Jordan!  There is a restaurant in Sunnyvale, CA named Dish Dash and I'd love to learn to make some of the things they serve, as they are too far to pop in for lunch!
> 
> Maybe when your mom has returned we can start a new thread on Jordanian cuiisne?!?
> 
> Thanks!



Sure! sounds good to me!   what sort of jordanian dishes are you looking to learn?


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 9, 2005)

*Jordanian Cuisine*



			
				bluespanishsky said:
			
		

> Sure! sounds good to me!  what sort of jordanian dishes are you looking to learn?


 
Mansaf 
Tabsi
Beriani
Sabanech
M'Sakhan

M'shakaleh


For starters.  LOL  I cook Moroccan, some Egyptian, Lebanese, a lot of Thai (I am the Thai Food Editor on Bellaonline.com), Vietnamese, Turkish, Indian (various styles) and so on. 

 I haven't even tried to cook Jordanian food but after eating at Dish Dash I am in  love with the flavours.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Dec 17, 2005)

shantihhh said:
			
		

> Mansaf
> Tabsi
> Beriani
> Sabanech
> ...



i'm topping this thread for my mom, she just signed up and maybe she will post some recipes once she gets the hang of these forums..


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2005)

let's hear from mama spanishsky!!!

a local greek diner puts them on their salads, the meatless kind, and they are fantastic. they have a perfumey quality to them that you sense in the back of your nose and throat when eaten, i can't really describe it. has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 17, 2005)

I am very much fond of Middle Eastern / North african fare even though I am not yet a quite expert... so I look forward to some further input!!  

I also wanted forever a good dependable recipe for dolmathe... I am so thrilled, gotta try it very soon!!


----------

